# i'm about to lose it!



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i was in [email protected] yesterday getting supplies and at last- a lone male rattie in the adoptions! i went away to think about it but it was my mum who told me just to go get him... so i went back and we brought him home. i left him last night to settle, and didnt check him until this morning (and as usual [email protected] didnt perform a health check, just ticked the box).
he... is also a girl. so i have another skittish girl bringing it to 3 (one of whom is getting Very round at the belly) and Gideon is Still on his own. i'm going in later to make a polite complaint, but oh dear lord i'm fuming!

she was ex-stock who escaped from the quarantine cage a month ago and has only recently been re-caught with a good bit of her tail missing. 

what do i do though, i don't think i Can take her back judging by how they've failed her so far, but she is in a teeny cage at the moment that she can't stay in for any amount of time (gideon would have been abslutely fine adopting a 3 1/2 month baby) i was going to introduce today since he has been quarantined loads by [email protected] but with Jenny acting really hormonal i don't think i can introduce the now named Elle to the girls at the moment. 

sh!t. just sh!t!! :incazzato:

why am i having such a hard time getting my baby boy a friend!? :crying:



(i'll get some pics of Elle in a wee bit for you!)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

not the best situation to be in, but maybe it would be best to wait and see what happens with your tubby girl? if she is pregnant, then maybe your boy will find his new friends in her litter, that is of course if hes not desperatly pining for company right now


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

if she is pg then yip, i'll be keeping a few boys for gideon, but with them only supposidly being 11 or so weeks i'm hoping she's just fat.
i just cant get over [email protected]; i'm going up to talk to a manager in a bit- to find out why so many errors have been made with Elle in her short life.


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Poor Elle. It still amazes me that the mis-sex rats. You could try going in and telling them about their mistake and say how much trouble they've caused as you were going to do intros to a boy but now she has to be kept in an unsuitable cage as she's female. You might get a cage or something out of it. Obviously don't take her back when they ask.

Would it be at all possible to get Gideon neutered? It still takes 2-4 weeks for them to become sterile but since your having trouble finding him a friend, it may be something to consider.

Are you on the fancy rat forums? Someone may be able to get or know of some baby boys on there.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh good lord I would be annoyed as well :O


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, I went back and can't say it made me any less angry- in fact, I feel a complaint to HQ coming! The manager stood slumped against the bags of dog food repeating Over and Over that he had been to the vet. I then corrected her that the rat was a she so I then got a 'well, She has been to the vet.' Told them she was being kept in a mouse cage because of their mistake and of course was told to bring her back... Like feck that was happening! 
I was so mad I forgot to ask for a copy of her vet report for my own vets records, so will get that over the weekend.

On a brighter note, Elle, Emily and Jenny are all cuddled up together in the big cage; and still no babies from Jen so she just has a belly thank goodness!!

But Gideon is becoming more withdrawn an the only breeder I know of wont have a litter until end of April


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

I wouldnt trust [email protected] at all. I dont go in there anymore, cuz it makes me mad. Once i was in there and a girl baught back one of the syrian hamsters she got from them as she was told 2 could live together and they were fighting! Anyone who know hamsters know syrians have to live on their own!!

Such a shame bout your new girl but at least she's in better hands now. Hope shes settling in well. 
And hope u find a male friend for your little boy soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

make a complaint to head office. explain about the cage situation and really make sure they understand that she cannot possibly live in that cage. i know of several people who have complained and they have handed over new cages etc more suitable to the animals needs. good luck


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

it's a new manager now you see- and i've always loved that shop (as much as you can love [email protected]) but i'm Really not liking the fact they are my only local petstore now! she's a bit too far up her own bum- and thats as nice as i can put it!

a few pics of Elle? :001_wub:
















her wee tail 








and what i can only assume was her first ever fresh food!


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

She looks lovely 

What age is your boy? Waiting for another baby may take months. Neutering my males wasn't very expensive so would it be something you would consider just so he could get be with others sooner?


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> She looks lovely
> 
> What age is your boy? Waiting for another baby may take months. Neutering my males wasn't very expensive so would it be something you would consider just so he could get be with others sooner?


he is about 9 months; i'd really rather not neuter unless necessary- i don't really want to risk the anesthetic...
either way i'm getting the baby boys in spring, just hoping that a rescue boy comes up asap... theres bound to be unwanted ratties in the country, i just can't seem to find them


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you a member of the fancy rat forum? You maybe able to get a ran train sorted to get him some company. A member on there (Shiprat?) Runs a rescue and might be able to help you.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Are you a member of the fancy rat forum? You maybe able to get a ran train sorted to get him some company. A member on there (Shiprat?) Runs a rescue and might be able to help you.


i've just joined... am trying to find some ni or even eire members...


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm aware of a few of them but don't know their names. Its amazing the lengths some people will go to to get rescue rats to forever homes so don't be too discouraged if you can't find somebody really close to you. Good luck!


----------

